# Where can I find the best bowls to Snowboard?



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

rmerikle said:


> Question: What resorts have the biggest best bowls to ride?
> 
> I hate to say it, but I am becoming older and finding I like the wide open bowls much better than the more traditional confined runs. The good part about being older is I have more disposable cash to travel to resorts. I am even thinking about biting the bullet and making my way out to Japan before I get to old.
> 
> ...


If you have the cash?

I'd go to Baldface lodge.

It's the best place in the world, for everything.

This is Dec 4th-8th

http://vimeo.com/



TT


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

After seeing that video, had to go check the rates. Its $2.5k - $5k per person for 5 days of riding, all inclusive (meals, lodging, airport transportaion), but doesn't include the price of the cat rides daily.

It looks like heaven, but damn that's pricey. 


vail does have many bowls, but I always find myself gravitating to blue sky basin for the majority of my vail trips.


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

^no the baldface price has to include the cat ride...it wouldn't make any sense otherwise...you're there for the cat boarding...hah. I think you mean it doesn't include airfare/transpo to Nelson. Once there, they provide a heli bump to the lodge which from my stalking on vimeo and youtube seems pretty sick on its own


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

jliu said:


> ^no the baldface price has to include the cat ride...it wouldn't make any sense otherwise...you're there for the cat boarding...hah. I think you mean it doesn't include airfare/transpo to Nelson. Once there, they provide a heli bump to the lodge which from my stalking on vimeo and youtube seems pretty sick on its own


Yup, haha, it *is *pretty sick in its own.

I had never been in a helicopter before.

Up was pretty slow, it was windy & kinda blizzardy.

Down, haha, whole different story.

We were hailing ass, a few times he would just drop it a few hundred feet really fast.

Fuck yeah, awesome ride down.


There is just no other place in the world, I don't believe?

That has this much history & atmosphere.

You can feel it when you walk in there.

Craig Kelly stood where you are standing, when you step inside.

That made a tear run down my face just now.

That place is special.


TT


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

jliu said:


> ^no the baldface price has to include the cat ride...it wouldn't make any sense otherwise...you're there for the cat boarding...hah. I think you mean it doesn't include airfare/transpo to Nelson. Once there, they provide a heli bump to the lodge which from my stalking on vimeo and youtube seems pretty sick on its own



Pricing sheet I looked at said "daily cat not included". :dunno:

Edit. It actually says "8 person cat-call for pricing"

Www.baldface.net/book-now/


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Old? Lots of disposable income and you love bowls?

Sounds like Vail will be your new mecca


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Baldface looks unbelievable.


----------



## rmerikle (Feb 19, 2013)

Finally made it to Vail last weekend. The bowls were great. The run outs from the bowl got old real quick. I would be interested to see why they positioned their lifts the way they did. 

#1 in my book is Whistler. 7th Heaven and Harmony are the bomb. 

Next on the wish list is a trip to Japan.


----------



## rmerikle (Feb 19, 2013)

According to Baldface's FAQ

What does pricing include?

Prices include transportation from Nelson, BC to the lodge, accommodations, all meals, safety equipment, and skiing and snowboarding with our certified guides. Not included in the trip cost are: massage, ski rentals, retail purchases or alcoholic beverages. Any additional purchases will be added to your final invoice and paid for upon check-out.


----------

